# Applying Tolex To Cab Corners For A Professional Finish (with a little practice)



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I was having trouble doing the corners on my 1x12 cab build until I found this article. Good pics and instruction.

How to Apply Tolex to a Guitar Amplifier Cabinet | GuitarKitBuilder.com


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for posting that, I'm in the middle of building an amp head cab and covering it with tweed. Sure would like to have seen the Fender 4 piece demo as that is the technique used for my other cabs.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

jimsz said:


> Sure would like to have seen the Fender 4 piece demo as that is the technique used for my other cabs.


You'll figure it out. Make sure you post some pics when your finished and I'll do the same.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Guitar101 said:


> You'll figure it out. Make sure you post some pics when your finished and I'll do the same.


Will do. After cutting all the 3/4" pine pieces to size yesterday, I've pre-drilled the holes for the feet, which secure the chassis to the cab, and holes for the handle today. And, just finished gluing up and clamping the pieces. Looks nice and square. A bit nail gun action, sanding and it'll be ready for covering.


----------

